# Semi-universal dividing head



## jcp (Jan 24, 2018)

There are several vendors on Ebay that sell semi-universal dividing head sets. They all appear to be from the same manufacture and around  $320.00. Has anyone here purchased one of these? What is your appraisal of them? I would post a link but I'm not sure that's within the rules.

   Jim


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 24, 2018)

It's okay to post items for sale as long as it does not promote yourself and if its in regard to your question in the post referring to.  And those items that promote yourself must be posted in the "For Sale" section of this forum.  And to do that, you must donate a small amount to become a premium member, and at that time, you can post in the for sale section.  As always, go read site rules if in doubt or ask one of us staff members for clarification.  Ken

AS for the Asian made dividing heads, they are accurate to what they say they are and most are of good decent quality.  I have a older Asian made one, I suspect it's made in Japan or Taiwan, too old to be from China.  There are members here that do have the newer Chinese ones, lets see what they say.

Ken
BTW: Welcome to H-M!


----------



## jcp (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks for the clarification Ken. I did review the rules before I posted but erred on the conservative side.
OK, here's a link.......https://www.ebay.com/itm/BS-0-5-Ind...d=332485067212&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109


----------



## ch2co (Jan 24, 2018)

I can see a lot of potential for one of these, both on the lathe and on the mill. You've got me interested.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 24, 2018)

I was thinking that a "semi universal" dividing head should have a disengagable worm and provision for rapid indexing and does not have the input gearing to cut spirals and doing differential indexing; this one does not appear to have a disengageable worm and quick indexing feature, so. I'd think it is a "plain" dividing head by definition.  My B&S 9" is full universal and does it all.


----------



## 34_40 (Jan 24, 2018)

I hadn't really ever noticed it before, but what is a "semi-universal" or for that matter is there a "universal" dividing head?
By the reply above there seems to be a drive that can be engaged / dis-engaged?


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 24, 2018)

The disengaging feature I believe is only found on the fully universal dividing heads and only on the BS-2 heads.  It's not on my BS-0 dividing head either.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 24, 2018)

A true universal dividing head has a gear train that revolves the dividing plate and sector; change gear can be set up to the input of that gear train and connected to the table screw so that spirals can be cut, including spiral gears, cams, and tool flutes, etc., on parallel or tapered work pieces.  Also the gear train can be connected by change gears to the back end of the spindle to divide many divisions that cannot be divided by plain indexing, such as prime numbers, 127 for metric transposing gears being a good example.  Also as I said in the previous post, the worm is disengagable so that rapid indexing can be done when time is of the essence and extreme accuracy is not necessary; a pin slides out of the body of the dividing head, actuated by a lever and slides into holes of the rapid index plate that is located behind the chuck; the pin and holes are slightly tapered for tight fit.  I think, 2,4,6, and 8 hole circles are provided (it's raining and cold, and I'm not going out to confirm).
A semi universal is mostly the same, but lacks to drive to the dividing plate/sector, so it cannot preform spiral milling or differential indexing.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 24, 2018)

Before you buy that one, look at the one Quality Machine sells.  I think you'll like it much better, if your pocket book can handle it.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BS-1-DIVID...493591?hash=item3629154457:g:nYcAAOSw5cNYLI9z

Ken


----------



## jcp (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks for the link Ken. I'm concerned that anything over the 4" unit is going to be to big for my mill. I'm using a Clausing 8530 for the time being and the table is only 6 x 24.


----------



## 34_40 (Jan 24, 2018)

And I am on a 8520, but was looking at the 4 and 5 inch units.  I hadn't considered a drive system for some reason, even tho' I had seen a setup on youtube that had a driven setup.  I began looking at the BS-0 size / style and have started reading / learning and then this thread "popped up" so it's almost perfect timing!  

Thanks for sharing the knowledge.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 25, 2018)

Quality machine has the smaller one listed too.  They will work with you on the price if you deal with them direct without going thru eBay.


----------



## NortonDommi (Jan 25, 2018)

I have a TM*,(Tool Master brand),6" BS-1. I think it may be made in China. The number stamping on the protractor  could be better but then I'm 1/2 blind. Mine has a MT3 in the spindle which suits me as my mill/drill has MT3 as well. I have no problem turning the handle a few times 40:1 doesn't take long. Has the indexing holes at 15* as standard. Came with three plates, tailstock and dog. I use the chuck that came with my rotary table. For the price I think it is a bargain and it is smooth and a pleasure to use. I did have to mill the horizontal mounting slots and the table keys a  bit as the spacing was for a table with M 14 slots and mine is M 12.
  I would dearly love a BS-2 but just too far above my pay grade.
*34_40,
*I've attached a booklet with information on the B&S BS-0, BS-1 and BS-2 which I hope will be of use.


----------



## Dredb (Jan 25, 2018)

I have a BS0, it's described as semi universal. The worm can be disengaged and there is a plate and pin for direct indexing behind the threaded spindle nose. No shaft for external gears. Mine is marked Taiwan. I bought it about 10 years ago so perhaps they are not all the same. It has a BS9? taper, almost but not quite MT2.


----------



## 34_40 (Jan 25, 2018)

NortonDommi said:


> I
> *34_40,
> *I've attached a booklet with information on the B&S BS-0, BS-1 and BS-2 which I hope will be of use.



Thank You so much! I've saved it and will digest (read) it later tonite!  That's very nice of you. Thanks Again.


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 28, 2018)

I looked hard at the universal that Matt sells on his website, but I don't think I would use it's ability to cut spiral flutes enough to justify the price. So I recently acquired one of his BS-1 semis and that will fit the bill nicely for what I want.

My only regret now is that the table on my 935 is not realistically long enough to keep both the indexer and my vise mounted on the table like we had at my mentor's shop. Kinda got spoiled by that 50" table on his Comet I guess. 

But being a poor hobbyist, I will just have to settle for switching them out when needed.

Note to Self: Get a decent roll around cart to put the BS-1 on. At 90 lbs I can foresee a time when I don't want to attempt to carry that thing very far.


----------



## tincture500 (Jan 29, 2018)

Have you tried AliExpress.com this is Asian/ Chinese, but quality is good and likely the source your seeing on eBay.





jcp said:


> There are several vendors on Ebay that sell semi-universal dividing head sets. They all appear to be from the same manufacture and around $320.00. Has anyone here purchased one of these? What is your appraisal of them? I would post a link but I'm not sure that's within the rules.
> 
> Jim


Have you tried AliExpress.com this is Asian/ Chinese, but quality is good and likely the source your seeing on eBay. Shipping is the stumbling block

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcp (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks to all that replied.....still ringing my hands in indecision.


----------



## 34_40 (Jan 31, 2018)

jcp said:


> Thanks to all that replied.....still ringing my hands in indecision.



Same here! I'll be awaiting your decision and if I can get a bonus from work, I might be able to purchase one this year.


----------

